# Will Kobe Renegotiate Existing Contract For Smaller Amount Over Longer Period



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

Will kobe do this.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

No?


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

R is that a question or NO! he will not do that?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

No, He will not do that in my opinion.


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

cur his salary is making it really hard to sign a good player


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

No, the Lakers are in cap hell either way it would not change anything.


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

Knicks4life said:


> No, the Lakers are in cap hell either way it would not change anything.


yes it would change lot of things.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Kobe could play for free and we would still be over the cap.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

They would still be over the cap the next two years even if he takes a 40% pay cut.


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

for example.
lets say DH and DW dont get traided and we get commitment from them that they will sign with LAL.
we can trade Gasole for an expiring contract. dont pickup Drews final year. we will be below cap but not enough to sign both but if KB renegotiates than we will have a chance. this is if all stars lineup


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

and we still have the amnesty


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Pau Gasol for Antawn Jamison or Chris Kaman.


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

Knicks4life said:


> Pau Gasol for Antawn Jamison or Chris Kaman.


you did your research Knicks4life


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Even if we traded Pau for expirings, declined Bynum's option, and amnestied Metta, Kobe would have to give up around $15 million. Not going to happen.


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

well good to know there is that option and it is fun to play


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

To do what you are suggesting is to pretty much sacrifice this season. Might as well trade Bynum for Kaman and Gasol for Jamison rest Kobe and tank for a high pick, is Kobe willing to do that?


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

one thing lakers will never do is tank a season. which i agree. although i was so pissed earlier this week that i said they should.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

onelakerfan said:


> Will kobe do this.


Can't. Against the CBA. Only teams under the cap can do that.


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

LA68 said:


> Can't. Against the CBA. Only teams under the cap can do that.


link. where does it say that?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I'd love to see him do this, but when was the last time a player gave back $15m per year?

Answer: Never


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

It's not even allowed. At least not in the old CBA.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

The new CBA allows a player to reduce their salary by up to 40%.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Damian Necronamous said:


> I'd love to see him do this, but when was the last time a player gave back $15m per year?


Technically he would not be giving back $15m just tacking on an extra year to his contract how much is Kobe really going to make on his next contract. If the Lakers can make a big move and be contenders I see no reason why he would not do it but if they are rebuilding I doubt he does it unless it helps him get traded to a contender, I could see all sides agreeing to maybe a Kobe for Deng trade if it comes to that.


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

Adam said:


> It's not even allowed. At least not in the old CBA.


http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/page/CBA-111128/how-new-nba-deal-compares-last-one

now you can


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Didn't Tim Duncan do this a few years ago??


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Didn't Tim Duncan do this a few years ago??


No


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Didn't Tim Duncan do this a few years ago??


I believe that was a "fresh" contract where he just took an amount that was obviously less than he was worth. IIRC everyone in the organization acknowledged that fact and that the purpose was to spend the saved money on other players.

(edit)Here ya go:


> Duncan has reached agreement with the Spurs on a* two-year, $40 million extension that figures to give the team enough salary-cap flexibility to continue to surround him with a competitive support cast* in the waning seasons of his career, two sources with knowledge of the deal said Monday.
> 
> By signing the extension, which is expected to be finalized within the next few days, Duncan forfeits his option to become a free agent after this season. He will be under contract with the Spurs until the summer of 2012.
> 
> ...


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=jy-tim102907


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

No way he does that.

He doesn't have the same sense of sacrifice that Magic Johnson did many years ago when he negotiated down in order to get some supporting players in here.

Lakers are ****ed anyway...they got two titles out of their cap-busting, so they got what they wanted...the gamble paid off.

Now the reaper has come-a-callin'.


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

Ron said:


> No way he does that.
> 
> He doesn't have the same sense of sacrifice that Magic Johnson did many years ago when he negotiated down in order to get some supporting players in here.
> 
> ...


than he should not complain for having bunch of towel boys around him


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Buss makes money hand over fist on Kobe its not on Kobe to cut deals to save Buss money. Kobe earns every last drop of his money and is underpaid Buss even admitted this.


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

jazzy1 said:


> Buss makes money hand over fist on Kobe its not on Kobe to cut deals to save Buss money. Kobe earns every last drop of his money and is underpaid Buss even admitted this.


REALLY? this is not about buss not willing to pay. he will pay if he could as he has done it so many years. its about salary cap and not being able to sign players because we are over the CAP
i am not going to get into if kobe or any other player does or does not deserve millions of dollars to play. this is not about that.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

onelakerfan said:


> REALLY? this is not about buss not willing to pay. he will pay if he could as he has done it so many years. its about salary cap and not being able to sign players because we are over the CAP
> i am not going to get into if kobe or any other player does or does not deserve millions of dollars to play. this is not about that.


the fracnhise invested in underperforming players like Luke and Artest thats not Kobe's problem he earns his money its the franchises responsibility to manage the team in the right way in order to make deals not ask its superstar to take a paycut after earning his way to the level he's getting paid now.


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

jazzy1 said:


> the fracnhise invested in underperforming players like Luke and Artest thats not Kobe's problem he earns his money its the franchises responsibility to manage the team in the right way in order to make deals not ask its superstar to take a paycut after earning his way to the level he's getting paid now.


Again you are not getting my point for some reason. but its okay. if kobe NOT lakers BUT kobe wants to win another ring and he is not happy with this team and wants other superstars around him like DW and DH than he probably needs to renegotiate his contract to be able to play with them (unless the other temas trade those guys to us). The math does not add-up. Kobe will make 27.8mil next year the salary cap is set at 58mil most likely it will be up to 60 - 61mil. that will leave the lakers 32 mil with kobe alone, than you add fisher, rookies and for some reason we are able to trade all our players for TE, you still will not have enough money to sign those 2 players at max contract, and for sure the hell they deserve that on their prime.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

onelakerfan said:


> Again you are not getting my point for some reason. but its okay. if kobe NOT lakers BUT kobe wants to win another ring and he is not happy with this team and wants other superstars around him like DW and DH than he probably needs to renegotiate his contract to be able to play with them (unless the other temas trade those guys to us). The math does not add-up. Kobe will make 27.8mil next year the salary cap is set at 58mil most likely it will be up to 60 - 61mil. that will leave the lakers 32 mil with kobe alone, than you add fisher, rookies and for some reason we are able to trade all our players for TE, you still will not have enough money to sign those 2 players at max contract, and for sure the hell they deserve that on their prime.


again I fully understand your point you aren't getting mines Kobe might not feel the need to add those sorta players to the team thats not a given thats your speculation I have not heard Kobe comment on that. Kobe might think the team needs some minor tweaking not a complete overhaul. The Lakers franchise is gonna still take in big money off the back of the players they have but Kobe won't recoup that money he gave up. He's in the process of a messy divorce he's gonna want to keep that money to stack in its aftermath. Its funny how people always wanna negotiate and speculate on the money others are too make. 

The Lakers need to come up with a way to get those players in trade plain and simple. I wouldn't be down on Kobe one bit if he chose not to go the route you are suggesting on the renegotiating. How much money is he to give back half or something crazy. How exactly does it work. 

Please lay out how much he should be giving up and why it makes sense for him to do so when he already has 5 rings in his pocket.


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

I don't think kobe will be commenting on that, not yet. Minor tweeks will not help the lakers, we are just too old. 
if it was me i would not do it because i like money, but i think kobe likes winning more than money. 
also he does not have to give up money, h can increase the years on his current contract with current contract. lets say he is due to make 58 mil next 2 years, that is 28 mil next year 30 year after. he can say pay me same amount next 4 years and get 14.5 mil per year. that will cut about 15mil from next year and that is the magic number to sign both dh and dw


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

onelakerfan said:


> I don't think kobe will be commenting on that, not yet. Minor tweeks will not help the lakers, we are just too old.
> if it was me i would not do it because i like money, but i think kobe likes winning more than money.
> also he does not have to give up money, h can increase the years on his current contract with current contract. lets say he is due to make 58 mil next 2 years, that is 28 mil next year 30 year after. he can say pay me same amount next 4 years and get 14.5 mil per year. that will cut about 15mil from next year and that is the magic number to sign both dh and dw


Like I thought what player in the history of the league at the superstar level cut half his salary. Thats not even a real possibility. 

I don't even think the Union or other players in the league want Kobe setting such a ridiculous precedent. He has a legacy set in place. Doing this enhances the franchise not his legacy and hurts his wallet while escalating the Lakers. 

Are they gonna promise him some way to make the money back seriously this is not even in the realm of doable.


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

jazzy1 said:


> Like I thought what player in the history of the league at the superstar level cut half his salary. Thats not even a real possibility.
> 
> I don't even think the Union or other players in the league want Kobe setting such a ridiculous precedent. He has a legacy set in place. Doing this enhances the franchise not his legacy and hurts his wallet while escalating the Lakers.
> 
> Are they gonna promise him some way to make the money back seriously this is not even in the realm of doable.


hey jazzy1 it is possible to do, i don't know if the union or other players will care or not,they might but the latest CBA allows that kind of a move and i think this will enhance his lagacy as someone who is willing to do anything to win.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

onelakerfan said:


> hey jazzy1 it is possible to do, i don't know if the union or other players will care or not,they might but the latest CBA allows that kind of a move and i think this will enhance his lagacy as someone who is willing to do anything to win.


do anything to win not sure thats how his legacy will be viewed by something like this more like needed the calvary to win. 

He does this I would be happy as a Laker fan it sets up the next era post Kobe. But for him doesn't do much but cost him money and probably some rep as a guy who needed alot of help to push past MJ in rings.


----------

